# Pollen preserved in honey



## Paul_B (May 30, 2015)

I’ve collected a bunch of pollen this year and I’m trying to figure out the best way to sell it. I remember reading somewhere, a while back, that frozen pollen maintains the highest nutritional value, and I don’t know want to mess with trying to dehydrate the pollen. So what if I filled a jar with pollen and covered it in honey? I assume the honey would prevent mold, and possibly hold the nutritional value?


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

you don't have to dehydrate it. Best nutrition is when it is kept frozen. I like to leave mine open in the freezer for 24 hrs then it goes in a Ziploc bag. It is shelf stable after that, but doesn't retain its nutrition when left on the counter top indefinitely. Stirring freshly frozen pollen into honey is possible, and will preserve it, but the flavor changes too. (I don't like to take it this way)


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Technically, I harvest perga (bee bread), not raw pollen.

Anyway, this is how I make the honey/perga mix and this is what we eat.
Added honey roughly 1:1 by volume.
Pulverized it all to resemble a rough peanut butter.
Enjoying a couple of teaspoons every day.
The jar stands in the fridge (but does not have to).
Since this is already perga (preserved by the bees for long term), the storage becomes less of any issue.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

GregV said:


> Technically, I harvest perga (bee bread), not raw pollen.
> 
> Anyway, this is how I make the honey/perga mix and this is what we eat.
> Added honey roughly 1:1 by volume.
> ...


I'l be darned - check out the "Beebread honey – New!"

http://horizontalhive.com/buy-hive-bees/swarm-trap-top-bar-sale.shtml

I guess I just made $100+ batch of beebread honey.
I can do a lot more of this stuff and will get rich quickly!


----------

